# Champion gererator problem and fix



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a 4000/3500 watt champion model 46514 built October of 2012 generator that last year ran great. I put it up for an extended time so I drained all fuel, changed the oil, removed the plug and put some oil in the cylinder. I also poured an ounce or two in the fuel tank and tipped the generator around to cover the entire bottom. Cleaned the unit and put it on a shelf with a cover on it. 
Today working in the barn I wondered if it would take much to get it going. I added fresh gas, removed the brushes and cleand the slip rings, checked the oil and tried to fire it up. Second pull it started and was surging. Let it warm up a bit then applied a 1500 watt load. Still surging but did pull the load. Shut it down and removed the idel jet from the carb and cleaned it. Also shot some carb cleaner in the carb and in the fuel line. Started it again and it was better but not smooth like it should be. With the choke just a tiny bit closed it would smooth out. Okay, no problem, must be a plugged jet and or dirt in the carb. Took the carb off and totaly cleaned it. Put it all back together and same thing, surging and just a little close of the choke and it would smooth out. 
Got my can of carb cleaner and sprayed around the carb mounting area and smooth as silk for a few minutes then back to surging. I shut it down again and removed the carb and intake adapter plate. The gasket that is between the engine and plate apparently got dry and had a vacuum leak. Made some new gaskets, put her all back together and now purring like it should. Currently doing a load test on it pulling 3000 watts. The generator is holding 119 volts and 58.6hz. At almost full load I am a happy camper. No load readings are 120.5 volts and 61hz. 
I just never thought a gasket would dry out like that and cause problems. Just wanted to post this incase others have a similar issue they may get a place to look for the ploblem.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Handyhiker said:


> I have a 4000/3500 watt champion model 46514 built October of 2012 generator that last year ran great. I put it up for an extended time so I drained all fuel, changed the oil, removed the plug and put some oil in the cylinder. I also poured an ounce or two in the fuel tank and tipped the generator around to cover the entire bottom. Cleaned the unit and put it on a shelf with a cover on it.
> Today working in the barn I wondered if it would take much to get it going. I added fresh gas, removed the brushes and cleand the slip rings, checked the oil and tried to fire it up. Second pull it started and was surging. Let it warm up a bit then applied a 1500 watt load. Still surging but did pull the load. Shut it down and removed the idel jet from the carb and cleaned it. Also shot some carb cleaner in the carb and in the fuel line. Started it again and it was better but not smooth like it should be. With the choke just a tiny bit closed it would smooth out. Okay, no problem, must be a plugged jet and or dirt in the carb. Took the carb off and totaly cleaned it. Put it all back together and same thing, surging and just a little close of the choke and it would smooth out.
> Got my can of carb cleaner and sprayed around the carb mounting area and smooth as silk for a few minutes then back to surging. I shut it down again and removed the carb and intake adapter plate. The gasket that is between the engine and plate apparently got dry and had a vacuum leak. Made some new gaskets, put her all back together and now purring like it should. Currently doing a load test on it pulling 3000 watts. The generator is holding 119 volts and 58.6hz. At almost full load I am a happy camper. No load readings are 120.5 volts and 61hz.
> I just never thought a gasket would dry out like that and cause problems. Just wanted to post this incase others have a similar issue they may get a place to look for the ploblem.


Good job. 
Just a FYI when you have a 5% droop governor like you have the no load speed should be 62.5 hertz an at full load it should be 59.5 if everything is working correctly.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks, I will crank up the govenor a tad and give it another try.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

****, guess I'm tired. Governor


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I have thirty year+ old engines, tech and Briggs on various things in the barn which start in a couple of pulls. They've always had gas in them with Stabil, etc. Once a year, I'll siphon out the gas and dump it in one of the vehicles and refill with fresh. With the new carbs and "gasket" material (cardboard) don't run them dry anymore. Maybe if fogging oil were used? JMHO


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Handyhiker said:


> ****, guess I'm tired. Governor


HandyHiker,
I just recently adjusted the governor on my Coleman Powermate.
I moved the point on mine where it reaches 60Hz,... a bit based on where I will usually use that generator the most.
That's what's so awesome about the Inverter generators. They're not RPM dependent to do the 60Hz dance.

Not sure exactly what type of governor yours has. Mine has the basic spring type.

Use SeaFoam in it. The stuff is great. 1 ounce per gallon of fuel. It is both a fuel stabilizer and intake system cleaner that also removes varnish from the ring lands and inside the combustion chamber.

It WILL smoke a bit though until it's all gone.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Predator said:


> HandyHiker,
> I just recently adjusted the governor on my Coleman Powermate.
> I moved the point on mine where it reaches 60Hz,... a bit based on where I will usually use that generator the most.
> That's what's so awesome about the Inverter generators. They're not RPM dependent to do the 60Hz dance.
> ...



Mine is the standard spring governor with just the turn of a screw to adjust it. Just a little scared of all the electronics in the inverter generators. That is why I hang on to a few old Onans. No electronics at all, still points ignition and no control boards.

My Powermate generator was a tank, that thing always started and ran great, had it for about 18 years, just too loud!! Used it on a 3 day power outage and even ran the neighbors fridge, no problems.

I have used Seafoam for years but lately using Barrymans B12. About 1/2 the cost and seems to actually clean a bit better. Not sure on the fuel stabilization yet. I bought an old generator that the seller said had a rod knock. Got it home and looked in the spark plug holes and it was loaded with carbon. I did not feel like pulling the heads, twin cylinder, so I tried a can of B12. It took a lot of the carbon out in the first treatment, enough that there was no more knock. Generator ran great. I know Seafoam cleans carburetors well, have had a few run like poop and after Seafoam run good. I think B12 cleans carbon better. JMHO


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Handyhiker said:


> Mine is the standard spring governor with just the turn of a screw to adjust it. Just a little scared of all the electronics in the inverter generators. That is why I hang on to a few old Onans. No electronics at all, still points ignition and no control boards.
> 
> My Powermate generator was a tank, that thing always started and ran great, had it for about 18 years, just too loud!! Used it on a 3 day power outage and even ran the neighbors fridge, no problems.
> 
> I have used Seafoam for years but lately using Barrymans B12. About 1/2 the cost and seems to actually clean a bit better. Not sure on the fuel stabilization yet. I bought an old generator that the seller said had a rod knock. Got it home and looked in the spark plug holes and it was loaded with carbon. I did not feel like pulling the heads, twin cylinder, so I tried a can of B12. It took a lot of the carbon out in the first treatment, enough that there was no more knock. Generator ran great. I know Seafoam cleans carburetors well, have had a few run like poop and after Seafoam run good. I think B12 cleans carbon better. JMHO


For carbon nothing beats cold water, nothing.
The methods for using water are different depending the fuel control system. 
Nothing beats cold water for de-carbonizing a piston an cylinder head. When the water gets into the hot cylinder just before the spark plug fires, the water turns to steam, an when the cylinder fires it pushes the steam into all areas, separating the carbon from any an all metal parts.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Just had to try it today, went to the barn and started the generator, second pull and smooth. Didnt have my meter with hz down there so did not adjust the governor but the engine was nice and smooth today. Definitely fixed the surging problem. ?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Handyhiker said:


> Just had to try it today, went to the barn and started the generator, second pull and smooth. Didnt have my meter with hz down there so did not adjust the governor but the engine was nice and smooth today. Definitely fixed the surging problem. ?


Nice.
Berrymans makes some very good stuff too. No doubt.


----------

